# How many Turners have one of these?



## David Hill (Jan 31, 2016)

Not long ago I picked up a set of shelves as collateral damage at an auction, replaced the PB shelves with plywood-- Voila! My A.D.D. Shelves-- where turnings/cores go when my attention shifts/ or just to "finish" later. 
Thought about doing a poll, but figured it'd be more fun this way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine are metro rack style with the wire shelves for more air flow but pretty much the same deal


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2016)

David you have to many cores. Give, sell or auction some off, then you can use the shelves for something else. Just a thought.


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2016)

I've got 2 shelving units that style but mine are 3' x 7'. One has wood on it, one just full of crap. Need to organize both of them. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

I have several - I use one for my peppermill blanks and miscellaneous catch-all near the stabilizing table. This black & white ebony blank was removed yesterday though and made into a auction item. I'm worried I'm about to run out of blanks though . . . . .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have several - I use one for my peppermill blanks and miscellaneous catch-all near the stabilizing table. This black & white ebony blank was removed yesterday though and made into a auction item. I'm worried I'm about to run out of blanks though . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 96320



You'll run out of blanks about when I run out of Skeet. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have several - I use one for my peppermill blanks and miscellaneous catch-all near the stabilizing table. This black & white ebony blank was removed yesterday though and made into a auction item. I'm worried I'm about to run out of blanks though . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 96320


That's a righteous collection of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> You'll run out of blanks about when I run out of Skeet. Tony



What you can't see in the pic is that there's almost as many mill blanks on the other side of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

